# VW Mk6 Golf R in White presented in Auto Finesse DESIRE



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It sure is getting nippy out there, but at least the snow hasn't descended upon the Midlands just yet, unlike this time last year!

This morning saw me travelling across to Norton Canes, near Cannock, Staffs, to cleanse and protect this sexy Golf R in Candy White ahead of its imminent sale. This particular R is owned by the owner of a local VW/VAG Specialist - Midland VW (http://www.midlandvw.co.uk/home.html), who look after my own Edition 30 for me, and have recently fitted my suspension, brakes and ITG Air Intake.


DSC01209 by RussZS, on Flickr

Jody, the owner, was kind enough to let me use his premises for this detail, but I only had 5 hours to do what I could with it, with the main aim being to cleanse the paint safely, remove any contamination and to lay down to strong protection.

I was lucky enough to receive one of the 20 pots of Auto Finesse's new Desire wax, so I would be trying it out for the first time on this R. Jody is going to send me updated, but it's going on my Edition 30 tomorrow too.

I got started just after 8:30. Here are a few befores - please note I didn't take as many pcis as I normally do as I was really pushed for time:


DSC01212 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01213 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01214 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels, tyres and arches first, with G101, Smart Wheels, EZ Detail Brush and Swissvax Wheel Brushes:


DSC01217 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01218 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01219 by RussZS, on Flickr

I wasn't sure if my lance would fit Jody's PW (which he kindly let me use) so I decided to opt for Auto Finesse Citrus Power as a pre cleaner:


DSC01220 by RussZS, on Flickr

This pic gives some context to just how dirty this car was:


DSC01221 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was pressure rinsed, hand washed with Auto Finesse Lather, then treated to IronX:


DSC01223 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01226 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01227 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01228 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tar was dealt with next, with Auto Finesse's soon-to-be-released Tar & Glue Remover (it works more quickly than Tardis!!):


DSC01233 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01235 by RussZS, on Flickr

The Golf was then moved inside to be clayed. Auto Finesse Clay was used, with Citrus Bling as lube:


DSC01238 by RussZS, on Flickr

The bar didn't pick much up, which shows just how good IronX and AF T&G are:


DSC01239 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was dried then cleansed with Auto Finesse Rejuvenate via Rotary and 3M Polishing pad:


DSC01242 by RussZS, on Flickr

As ever, it did a superb job of laying down a slick surface, ideal for applying waxes easily and lifted a bit more dirt from the paint:


DSC01241 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next, it was time to lay down some protection. I decided to use Auto Finesse's Desire, which I was lucky enough to receive yesterday - it's so new, it doesn't even have a label on it!


DSC01240 by RussZS, on Flickr

I have tried a LOT of waxes in my time, probably over 50 or so, but for ease of use this one is very near the top! James had advised that it shouldn't be left on too long - panel at a time, similar to Spirit, so I left it on for a couple of minutes before removing. Spreading the wax was very easy and it removed without issue at all. One thing I did spot, which really amused me, was that the MF I used to remove the wax seemed to become water repellent - a drip of water fell from the wing mirror and sheeted right off the MF!! I've never seen that before! Clearly only time will tell how this wax holds up in terms of durability, but application, removal and smell and all huge thumbs up from me!

I'd also have to say that it definitely added a lovely wetness and gloss to the white paint - something which most waxes struggle with, and the reason why I tend to use sealants on lighter colours. This wax could turn out to be VERY special if the durability is strong - I'll make sure I post updated, perhaps in comparison to something like Crystal Rock...

Next:

- Exhausts with Optimum Metal Polish


DSC01254 by RussZS, on Flickr

- Wheels with Auto Finesse Mint Rims
- Tyres with Pinnacle Black Onyx
- Glass with Auto Finesse Crystal

Now for some finished pics:


DSC01259 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01262 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01263 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01265 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01270 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01273 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01274 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01276 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01278 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01279 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01282 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01286 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01289 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01291 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01293 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01301 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01302 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01304 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01307 by RussZS, on Flickr

Quick interior pic (not detailed)


DSC01311 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks to Jody for letting me work on his lovely car and for his superb hospitality

Thanks for reading


DSC01309 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ - Midlands Car Care


----------



## lincslad (Aug 23, 2011)

Awsome:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice work russ,looks stunning.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

looking good, you will have to let me have a play with that wax ;-)


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looks superb for another 'quickie' Russ! :lol: You're getting good at these! :thumb:

Desire certainly sounds a fine wax from the useage and looks POV and fingers crossed durability is equally special. 

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Looks superb for another 'quickie' Russ! :lol: You're getting good at these! :thumb:
> 
> Desire certainly sounds a fine wax from the useage and looks POV and fingers crossed durability is equally special.
> 
> Alan W


Cheers Alan - Lee at Bespoke has started calling me "Mr Enhancement" - maybe one day I'll get a correction detail done :lol:

It really is superb, I'm glad I was able to get my hands on a pot! I wonder how much it will cost??

Russ.


----------



## GraemeM (Aug 18, 2011)

Good work, can't fault how shiny it looks now

Also one hell of a nice car


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Davemm said:


> looking good, you will have to let me have a play with that wax ;-)


No worries Dave, I'll bring it and Crystal Rock when I'm next over :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Ive seen this car in the flesh today, the picture's dont do it ant justice. Great work Russ :thumb:


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Looks like something special there mate, loving these golfs at the moment - especially the R. The finish you've achieved in such little time is awesome. Ill definitely be looking out for the comparison of desire etc, I have to say not a lot is pulling me away from simply using AF products for the whole job, looking forward to glide / T & G remover.

Keep 'em coming!

Matt


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

dubber said:


> Ive seen this car in the flesh today, the picture's dont do it ant justice. Great work Russ :thumb:


Cheers mate, and great to meet you too


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

As ever Russ, stunning job. I really like these cars actually - you getting one yet? lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Spoony said:


> As ever Russ, stunning job. I really like these cars actually - you getting one yet? lol


Not just yet - my Golf is staying for a while, as its getting a special treat soon.... :devil:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great job there. Lovely car jody has there. Get everything on my car done by jody. Can't fault him or midland VW at all. Wonder how this one compares to his old r32 supercharged?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Not just yet - my Golf is staying for a while, as its getting a special treat soon.... :devil:


Shhhhhhh :tumbleweed: PM'd russ :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Not just yet - my Golf is staying for a while, as its getting a special treat soon.... :devil:


Looking forward to seeing it. I actually prefer the Mk5 golf r32 slightly but this ones still a cracker.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

s3 rav said:


> Great job there. Lovely car jody has there. Get everything on my car done by jody. Can't fault him or midland VW at all. Wonder how this one compares to his old r32 supercharged?


He said it's a LOT less thirsty lol! It'll be interesting to see what he goes for next!

Where are you from? Are you local?


----------



## marccowley (Mar 23, 2008)

looks lovely, i really appreciate a properly clean white car, makes me really want one but i could never getting it looking that good! lookd aeswome mate.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

DUB heaven that  Awesome as always Russ :thumb:
Glad to hear you're Golf is staying too! Do tell of these treats it will be getting?


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice Finish Russ, gives it a nice wet look finish might have to give the desire a try when it's out also thinking of getting some citrus power


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Crackin work bud! I'm looking for a new wheel brush, would you say the EZ performs well against something like the wheel woolies or a vikan brush? As it looks a bit wirey?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

JakeWhite said:


> Crackin work bud! I'm looking for a new wheel brush, would you say the EZ performs well against something like the wheel woolies or a vikan brush? As it looks a bit wirey?


Thanks Jake 

The EZ is a loft softer than it perhaps looks, but the wheel woolies are probably the best choice overall - I'm getting some more next week 

Russ.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice little write up Russ, thanks for sharing! Car looks fantastic!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job..Awesome car..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, I really need to proof read and spell check these in future 

Aaron - it's a secret, but will be pretty cool!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice little right up and great results.

I am waiting for my AF Citrus and Rejuvinate to be delivered so nice seeing what they can do. The new Tar and Glue remover looks special as well. Just got my fingers crossed I might have a chance of some Desire too!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks fabulous and a job well done !:thumb: Amazing what the Iron-x removed . I recently used AF rejuvenate and the microfibre pad was dirty after half the bonnet:doublesho. Did you experiment with the beading of the Desire Russ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bigslippy said:


> Looks fabulous and a job well done !:thumb: Amazing what the Iron-x removed . I recently used AF rejuvenate and the microfibre pad was dirty after half the bonnet:doublesho. Did you experiment with the beading of the Desire Russ?


I ran out of time Neil, but it started to rain just as I finished up... the beads were superb! :argie:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

looks lovely does that Russ, your really getting your teeth into some awesome cars! 

nice one


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

magpieV6 said:


> looks lovely does that Russ, your really getting your teeth into some awesome cars!
> 
> nice one


Cheers Dawn! 

I have some interesting ones coming soon, including a Monte Carlo M3, C63 AMG (new model!) and a matte red wrapped Bentley Continental!

I am getting some different things too, like a £5k mountain bike, a few motorbikes and a VW Amarok, which I'm really looking forward to!

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh and a LY and Acid Yellow Vee... I've done a black one before, but never any of the rarer colours! You did a LY one didn't you?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

You'll be a full time pro in no time mate!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

magpieV6 said:


> You'll be a full time pro in no time mate!


Nooooo, 1-2 per week for me, I've tried to do one over a few nights this week, and it's killing me with a stressful day job too, so just weekends for me. I'd lose the passion if I did it full time I think!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks superb..


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Nooooo, 1-2 per week for me, I've tried to do one over a few nights this week, and it's killing me with a stressful day job too, so just weekends for me. I'd lose the passion if I did it full time I think!


I see your point Russ, easy to fall out of love with detailing from time to time 

When you doing the vee's? And how come you got a pot of desire?!!! Sell it to me boyo :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

magpieV6 said:


> I see your point Russ, easy to fall out of love with detailing from time to time
> 
> When you doing the vee's? And how come you got a pot of desire?!!! Sell it to me boyo :lol:


Vee's are both Q1 next year, no specific dates set as yet.

I'm not sure why I got one tbh - it just turned up yesterday!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

loos like we use same garage as I use Jody MidlandVW as well great car and what a result in just 5 hours :thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Russ
what can I say ?

awesome job as always mate
fair play to you

and only in 5h
very good result in short time

I think you want this golf

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Jakub, I'd love it, but I'll wait for them to come down to £20k or so first, they are still going for £27kish!

Al, Jody is a legend, and all of his mechanics are spot on - it's great to have a local, reliable specialist like this! 

Russ.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

time is going so quickly 
so very soon , 1day when you wake up 
you see your new car Mk6 R parked on your drive

:thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

love it Russ:thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Great work. Looks lush. 
I like this car but not sure if I love it, maybe because its missing the old 3.2


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice work Russ, looking good.

Bet you wanted to be in your new unit though...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I didn't mind actually Craig, there were some nice cars at MVW today.... 


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Al, Jody is a legend, and all of his mechanics are spot on - it's great to have a local, reliable specialist like this!
> 
> Russ.


This is first Garage where I left my car... as I always do work on my car on my own or with mates


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I do miss my Golf.  But I do LOVE the Volvo. ha!

I really need to pop up and see you/your unit, plus visit Lee at somepoint as I said that I would.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

craigblues said:


> I do miss my Golf.  But I do LOVE the Volvo. ha!
> 
> I really need to pop up and see you/your unit, plus visit Lee at somepoint as I said that I would.


Which Lee? CCC?

You're welcome of course, but I'll only be there at weekends. Wait until it's all done and we'll sort something out.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work mate,cracking car!:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work Russ!

Used the Festool today....wow! You need to get one mate:thumb:

No comment on Desire!:devil:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Which Lee? CCC?
> 
> You're welcome of course, but I'll only be there at weekends. Wait until it's all done and we'll sort something out.


[email protected] :thumb:

I know your only there at weekends.  Let me know, always happy to lend a free hand. :wave:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Let me know when you go over to Bespoke, I need to pop over again soon too


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SimonBash said:


> Nice work Russ!
> 
> Used the Festool today....wow! You need to get one mate:thumb:
> 
> No comment on Desire!:devil:


Stop it!!!

6th April 2012 and the RAP's will be ordered :devil:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish Russ, Must try onyx tyre gel.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Stop it!!!
> 
> 6th April 2012 and the RAP's will be ordered :devil:


Ordering mine (systainer kit) next week!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning finish Russ, Must try onyx tyre gel.


Honestly Lee, it's superb stuff. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Russ, you've done it again, great work there as ever, white is a hard colour to capture glossiness, but this one has paid off massively in the time frame allowed.... very striking work there...

Thanks once again for taking the time to post on the same day, keep up the good work ,and have great weekend from me :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Honestly Lee, it's superb stuff. You won't be disappointed.


The only thing stopping me is the price, Im just going to go all out and get some.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a Desire to see this wax on something dark, black maybe...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

evotuning said:


> I have a Desire to see this wax on something dark, black maybe...


You won't have to wait very long...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Russ AWSOME car in white IMHO great work and pics as usual , and is this the next new AF wax you was trying? Thanks for sharing


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This wax is this a hybrid version, wax and sealant mixed together, i have feeling it might be.... or i might be barking across the wrong tree, its just gloss levels look very similar to a sealant used, just my little experience kicking in, still learning at the moment...

Once again Russ, super work as usual, keep the good work up, plus hows the new unit turning out....


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Shows the power of the Auto Finesse brand. Looking forward to getting my hands on some Desire and the new tar and glue remover looks very interesting. Cheers for a great write up.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russ


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Love it  VW have got the front end on this shape Golf spot on.

Cracking work too Russ :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

s3 rav said:


> Great job there. Lovely car jody has there. Get everything on my car done by jody. Can't fault him or midland VW at all. Wonder how this one compares to his old r32 supercharged?


Lol yea that was the bad point about the r32 he was saying. im in cov mate so not too local but dont mind travelling when you know the work will get done to a brilliant standard.:car:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Just revisiting this, again, and your photography really is superb and 'makes' your Threads for me Russ. 

It was good before the new camera but is even better now! :thumb:

You obviously have a very steady hand and a good eye for some unusual angles, adding interest. 

I can't believe how many Pro's post up poor, usually indoor, shots and expect people to be impressed with their workmanship when the photo struggles to represent it. 

Keep up the great work and Showroom Threads that are a joy to read, and read again! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there.


----------



## Mark_ (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely car! Nice job! :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Just revisiting this, again, and your photography really is superb and 'makes' your Threads for me Russ.
> 
> It was good before the new camera but is even better now! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Alan,

Thank you for that, I'm really quite flattered 

I'm amazed how many people have taken the time to post tbh - it's only a 4 hour cleanse and wax, I really appreciate all of the kind words from everyone!

Im still not comfortable with posting in The Studio, I need a few more under my belt first and a few full corrections perhaps.

Cheers,

Russ.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Absolutely stunning Russ, I would love a Golf R!!

Have to agree with Alan, love your photos.


----------



## Grande_GTi (Nov 11, 2011)

Just read through this on edition it looks absolutly pukka.


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Great work. I have to say I like the IronX shots :thumb: I never get to see the reaction on a black car.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Lovely car. Kind of wish I hadnt seen this though as it makes me want to get one


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Good Work


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> Absolutely stunning Russ, I would love a Golf R!!
> 
> Have to agree with Alan, love your photos.





Grande_GTi said:


> Just read through this on edition it looks absolutly pukka.





Claireeyy said:


> Great work. I have to say I like the IronX shots :thumb: I never get to see the reaction on a black car.





Ryan said:


> Lovely car. Kind of wish I hadnt seen this though as it makes me want to get one





Mr.Ry said:


> Good Work


Thanks all


----------

